# Double Line



## vintage57 (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone heard of this company? I think the bottle I saw said Seminole Flavor (?) Co. and listed a Georgia address. I didn't buy the bottle, that is why I am being so vague. It has a diamond shaped logo. For some reason I automatically think Double Cola when I saw it. Ever see any cartons or other "go withs"?
 Thanks.
 Terry


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 7, 2012)

You must be referring to one of these ...

 [ Front ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 7, 2012)

[ Back ]


----------



## vintage57 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yup. Maybe Double Cola's flavor line?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 7, 2012)

v57 ~

 I suspect you are correct in that "Double Line" was "Double Cola's" line of fruit flavors, but so were other brands according to this link, which I just scrolled through but did not read entirely ... However, I did not see "Double Line" mentioned in the article, but it might be.

 Both were definitely "Seminole Products"

 http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/double-cola-co-usa-history/


----------



## nomorecop (Sep 7, 2012)

The Double Line also had a green diamond label that I am told is rare.  Anyone have one?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 7, 2012)

This link should answer most of our questions, including the one about a green bottle. Be sure to check out the History and other side-links ...

 SPB

 http://www.doublecola.net/Double-Cola-Brands.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 7, 2012)

I especially like this line from the History section, and think Morbious_Fod and several other members will like it as well ...

 Seminole Flavor Company becomes the first company to use ACL (Applied Color Label) bottles to market their 7 1/2 oz. Jumbo Cola.


----------



## madman (Sep 8, 2012)

HERES SOME DOUBLE LINES AND DOUBLE COLAS, ALL FROM KNOXVILLE TN, WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE DOUBLE LINE WITH THE SHIELD FROM JOHNSON CITY TENN


----------



## vintage57 (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh, now THAT's a beautiful picture! Never seen the shielded ones.


----------



## nomorecop (Sep 9, 2012)

Checked the Double Cola Website and the collector listed but still no info about a green label Double Line.  No city listed but the same information as on the red diamond label.  Im sure another one will turn up.


----------



## vintage57 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd like to find a cardboard carton for the double line sodas.


----------



## Bottle Junkie 56 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have the 12 oz. green/white acl Double Line clear glass bottle. No town listed on it. Got it several years ago from Mike Barbera, Tennessee collector/dealer. Don't have a camera (yet) plus I wouldn't know how to use it anyway. Been without a PC since May of this year, just now catching up with  all the posts on ABN. Ya'll been busy! RK


----------



## madman (Sep 11, 2012)

good ol mike barbera  i know him as well, i sure would like to see that bottle


----------

